# This land is your land....



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Modem users may want to skip this link.

http://jibjab.com/thisland.html


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank God for broadband and folks with a sense of humor!!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

!pride 

Pretty cool!

Just noticed someone already posted this the day before, although the topic isn't as clear. Admins might want to merge this thread with other post that has the same info.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Dang,, site is max'd. Unless I want to download for $2.99


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Looks like www.shockwave.com is now hosting.

use this link and get a Super Size version.

http://images2.shockwave.com/afassets/flash/this_land.swf


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Frank Z said:


> Modem users may want to skip this link.
> 
> http://jibjab.com/thisland.html


 :thats: Hilarious! :coffee

My wireless connect speed is equivalent to dialup. I thought the clip was well worth the "wait". I just go do something else

Thank, Frank. 

www.jibjab.com


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Now that's the first fair and balanced piece I've seen in a long time.....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

lee635 said:


> Now that's the first fair and balanced piece I've seen in a long time.....


True, which means they creators must be liberals.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

As with all things that are successful. Somebody is threatening to sue!:nono2:

http://money.cnn.com/2004/07/26/commentary/wastler/wastler/


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The guys I listen to in the morning had a phone interview with the creator this morning. Evan came up with the song, his brother did the animations and a good buddy of theirs did all the voices. I haven’t seen the animation yet, but I heard the song on the radio, very catchy.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> As with all things that are successful. Somebody is threatening to sue!:nono2:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2004/07/26/commentary/wastler/wastler/


Geez, that means the estate of John Phillip Sousa should sue Mitch Miller for his old parody of "_Stars And Stripes Forever"_

"Be Kind to your flat-footed friends,
for a duck maybe sombody's mother..."


----------

